
Ask HN: Resources to cover an Electrical Engineering degree curriculum? - meridion
I recently developed interest in Electrical&#x2F;Computer Engineering, but since I have a full-time job now, I can&#x27;t sacrifice the time to pursue a full-time bachelor&#x27;s degree. I have a background in mathematics and Software Engineering. What online courses&#x2F;books&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;kits would you recommend to match an Engineering bachelor&#x27;s degree curriculum?
======
nieksand
You've neglected to mention which engineering discipline you're interested in.
Civil? Electric? Mechanical?

~~~
meridion
My bad - electrical / computer engineering. Updating the description.

